# Which Color for my Audi A5? (pics inside)



## JunkStory (Oct 2, 2007)

Decided to pick the Audi A5 as my new car, over the G37 and 335i. Problem is that the A5 looks good in almost every color; stuck between black, white, and perhaps dark gray. 
Can't decide!


----------



## usquattro (Jun 3, 2006)

I like your dylema...
Black is black, grey and white look good only in brochure...


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (usquattro)*

i like the gray i just saw a gray S5 the other day in NJ


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (JunkStory)*

How much are they running for up there? I love the Black It's stands out more?


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

love IBIS WHITE


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (zuma)*

having to face winter, i'd pass on the black.


----------



## redinlady (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (JunkStory)*

No matter what color you purchase the a5 in, the car will still look classy and abs. beautiful. However, if I had to choose one...? I'd go with white. No questions asked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OG KHUSH (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (JunkStory)*

Suzuka Grey! It's available special order only there's someone with a Q7 and incoming R8 in that color and it is amazing: almost a mix beteen silver and white...it's a hard color to describe but amazing nonetheless, plus if your ordering anyway you might as well order a special order color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (JunkStory)*

Meteor Grey looks good in photos, but after seeing it in person, I would advise against it. 
Audis always look good in black, especially Phantom Black


----------



## pacent (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (iwantanaudi)*

I think I saw all of the colors the S5 comes in at the last Audi driving event, and I think white is the most striking/best looking.
The S5s drive quite nicely as well. I love the pedal position in that car, makes it so easy to heel toe. It feels extremely solid around a track as well.


----------



## euromoney (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (JunkStory)*

Times like this I find it sooo hard not to be a hater







Good for you man I'd go with the either black or grey. I had a black jetta and it was awful when it came to keeping it clean. My gti and a4 are both grey and are much better on the upkeep side ...Another good thing to think about is whether your going to mod it if so pick a color thats easy to match hope I helped cheers!


----------



## Ragtop ASI (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (euromoney)*

No doubt, white








http://www.audisport-iberica.c...26644


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (Ragtop ASI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ragtop ASI* »_No doubt, white


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (jettalvr41)*

agreed with above... white for sure.


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (bhb399mm)*

I voted for Black, but really my vote was for either color that isn't white. &nbsp









_Modified by j. Kush at 3:30 AM 11-15-2007_


_Modified by j. Kush at 3:31 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## 8A (Nov 7, 2007)

black, must be black~~


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (8A)*

eh, who cares. its a A5. there all nice. but if I had to choose. grey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joenok (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (ItzDarrell)*

i would go gray, no doubt


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Which Color for my Audi A5? (JunkStory)*

In person, black definitely looks best.


----------

